# Pulaski



## Thunder (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad to be back in Pulaski around Pine View this year!

Heard there were alot of twins born this year. Great news!


----------



## mattb78 (Aug 25, 2009)

You hunt in pineview?   What club?


----------



## Thunder (Aug 27, 2009)

*Jim's farm*

Hunted Pineview Creek last year and did not hunt after Nov 15th.....way too many guests that took priority over paying members. 

Back this year with Paul and Jim on the 10 mile creek club next door. Great people and looking forward to a nice time in the limited time I can afford to go up. 

Where do you hunt?


----------



## Taxman (Sep 10, 2009)

*deer movement*

I saw 3 bucks saturday.  2 eight points together and a 6 in velvet.  Funny thing though,  they were all moving at about 4pm.  I expected to see them later when it was cooler.


----------



## Thunder (Sep 12, 2009)

*Ready!*

I went up on Labor Day weekend and got my blinds set up....I am ready to go come Black powder! Saw some turkeys and hog sign, no deer.


----------

